# Apprentice Electrician



## sgott_wood (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am an Australian citizen looking to move to NZ. I have lived in NZ for two years a few years ago and looking to move back. I am looking to start an Electrical apprenticeship, my only issue is that i don't know if Australians can do apprenticeships in NZ as it does involve schooling. My other question is that I am trying to find a job before moving over, what would be the best way to go about this. I a currently in Canada and my Wife and i are looking to head over but want to have something in place before the move.

If anyone can help out i would really appreciate it.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sgott_wood said:


> Hi Guys, I am an Australian citizen looking to move to NZ. I have lived in NZ for two years a few years ago and looking to move back. I am looking to start an Electrical apprenticeship, my only issue is that i don't know if Australians can do apprenticeships in NZ as it does involve schooling. My other question is that I am trying to find a job before moving over, what would be the best way to go about this. I a currently in Canada and my Wife and i are looking to head over but want to have something in place before the move. If anyone can help out i would really appreciate it.


Hi,

Yes you can be an electrical apprentice in nz. Have a look at www.etco.co.nz

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## energise (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a mate who runs an electrical business who says that he can't get enough staff. They are probably all heading to Christchurch. If you want to live up north, get in touch: www.potterelectrical.co.nz


----------

